# What is 'portier'?



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Earlier today I received some kind of new contract to sign in my Uber app, something to do with 'Portier'. Does anyone know what this is? I just opted in to do deliveries, so is this connected?


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Earlier today I received some kind of new contract to sign in my Uber app, something to do with 'Portier'. Does anyone know what this is? I just opted in to do deliveries, so is this connected?


Well, a portier is a gatekeeper. So basically it was something you have to agree to before being let in the gate to do something.

I got the same thing, and I believe it was the tipping portier again. Thought it was odd as I was already opted in to tipping.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Yes, this is related to UberEats


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Sidney Portier - Bahamian actor. Best known for his roles in the movies "_In The Heat of The Night", "Guess Who's Coming to Dinner?", "Shoot to Kill", "Sneakers", _and many more.

Maybe he wanted you to bring him some McDonald's?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Spotscat said:


> Sidney Portier - Bahamian actor. Best known for his roles in the movies "_In The Heat of The Night", "Guess Who's Coming to Dinner?", "Shoot to Kill", "Sneakers", _and many more.
> 
> Maybe he wanted you to bring him some McDonald's?


You know your age is showing...

Now waiting for you...

To break out in a chorus of...

To Sir with Love....

He was a great singer!

Rakos


----------

